# What Breed?



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

This is Snopy
He is my Iloveyoubutcan'thaveyou dog, i guess you can say. He is my neighbors dog, but i LOVE him to bits. Poor dog is only kept in the backyard, so i always give him some lovin.

I was wondering does anyone have a clue to what breed he is? I know he is a mut, and i think he is part foxhound, but what can the other half be?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He kind of looks like a jack russell and a beagle to me.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, but he stands 25 inches to the shoulder and weights about 90 pounds. =]


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He resembles a Decker Rat Terrier. I have handling clients who breed them, and show them in UKC... and they do look like a JRT/Beagle cross.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

That may be so, but how big do they get?


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Any other ideas?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

maybe part pointer?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cattle dog - not the Aussie Cattle Dog, there is another breed that looks a lot like him.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He make me think of a Jack russell terrier mix or a rat terrier


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Cattle dog - not the Aussie Cattle Dog, there is another breed that looks a lot like him.


Exactly, catahoula cattle dog does look like Snoopy


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

One of Maggie and Mya's friends Casey is some type of Cattle Dog and to me yours looks like her, the build and the ears but I also agree that she looks part beagle as well....here is a picture of Casey...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

German Shorthaired Pointer?

Australian Shepard?

Border collie?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm assuming you're talking about the dog in the foreground, black, white and a little tan, not the JRT mix in the background. I'd guess pointer of some sort (German short hair is right for the freckles) and cattle dog. Catahoula leopard dogs usually have two different colored eyes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Cattle Dog mix. I actually see Australian Cattle Dog in his build and coloring.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DECKER RAT TERRIER









Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd guess more than just 2 breeds in that dog. My first thought was blue healer, which is the same as the australian cattle dog. I also thought of german short hair. The size is the puzzling part, that is much bigger than I'd expect any of the dogs mixes to get unless the other dog was a 120lb+ type of dog.


----------

